# Texas - DFW



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Anyone in the DFW area? .. Want a stress free get-together/support group?


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Ok, awesome. I haven't tried meeting people from this site, so I thought "What the heck?" .. I wasn't sure if we had a support group in the area or not. I live in University Park with my parents right now.


----------



## KaiserNeptune (Nov 3, 2009)

I'd be up for it. I go to SMU, but live in Plano, so I'm in UP/HP all the time during the week.


----------



## rockguitarist89 (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm an hour away from Houston on weekends and up at SHSU in Huntsville during the week. Prob too far though.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

rockguitarist89 said:


> I'm an hour away from Houston on weekends and up at SHSU in Huntsville during the week. Prob too far though.


Ya, Huntsville is quite a ways away =/. KaiserNeptune and I have hung out a few times because he lives in Plano and goes to SMU (which is really close to my house). We'd be open to have more people join us. Why does TX have to be so large!? lol. I've been to Huntsville. The only thing I remember from there is the prison haha.


----------

